# universal horror classics



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

who here has them all? i never got the mummy or invisibale man box sets,yet!
i do have frankenstien,dracula,wolfman and the ceature for the black lagoon .

the commentaries are so-so its not like you can get the cast and crew to gether to chut-cat what is was like to do the films,bnut the information you hear is great!

i will ssomeday get he mummy films and the invisibale man films
should hav edone back when they frist came out!

anyways,who else has them,what do you like about them?


----------

